# Geekvape Zeus - Boksburg area



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

Hello, helping a friend out 

Any vendor within reasonable driving distance of Boksburg have stock of the Zeus?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Hi @Smoke_A_Llama 

Perhaps check out Vape Club, Atomix Vapes and H2Vape.
Maybe one of them have the Zeus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

Completely forgot about h2, will drop by them tomorrow 

Thanks Mr @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Completely forgot about h2, will drop by them tomorrow
> 
> Thanks Mr @Silver



Pleasure

I'm not sure if they have the Zeus - but just check with them


----------



## Slick (16/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Hello, helping a friend out
> 
> Any vendor within reasonable driving distance of Boksburg have stock of the Zeus??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Vape Hyper including free delivery

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/vape-atomizers-south-africa/products/geekvape-zeus-rta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> Pleasure
> 
> I'm not sure if they have the Zeus - but just check with them


As fate would have it, they do !


----------

